# What's your Phobia?



## quicksilver (Sep 2, 2008)

I caught the end of a TV piece about someone with a phobia this morning, which started me thinking.

Since I was about 40, I can't sleep in bed without a ceiling fan on. If I try, the room feels as if it's closing in and I get panicy. I feel this way in enclosed, small spaces too. Or if there are too many people too close to me. To relieve this feeling in public, I have to fan myself with something; a pad, magazine or something.

So I found a site that lists phobias: Types of Phobias 

I couldn't believe how long the list is! 
So I guess I've either developed Claustrophobia or Clithrophobia.
When I was a child I think I had Didaskaleinophobia when my homework wasn't done, but cured myself by developing momophobia! (fear of my mother! LOL!)

Married people suffer from Pentheraphobia! 

Anyone else have a phobia, and what do you do about it?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

I could have played Jeff Daniel's role in Arachniphobia _much_ better than he did. Spiders didn't used to bother me, but somewhere between 5 and 15 I became very afraid of them, which kind of stinks living in the country....
My house was covered with them when I moved in, but a pressure washer and a product called Viper, sprayed around the foundation twice a year, put an end to that. I spray my "toy box", too. And I designed my chicken coop so I could do everything from the outside (I don't spray around the chickens), without having to walk in and turn around, only to see what could have jumped on my neck. Gives me the chills just thinking about them. I don't seem to notice them much in my polebarn.... I think the bats living in there keep them in check


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess my fear is more general that yours, pacanis.     
More like Entomphobia. I'm not a screamer, but get a bug on me, and I can shatter glass!                          LOL!


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was in my twenties I was afraid of health and germ issues. As a small child in 1953, my problematic tonsils were blasted with three doses of radium. Lots of those "patients" developed thyroid problems.

Believe it or not, my lifestyle changed a lot of that.

I was also afraid of street crime for a bit. I'd walk around Madison at +2:00AM and see danger at every intersection. As I rode with my club more and more into the late night I found I was the cause of fear, not the recipient.

I think I fear the loss of mobility now as I age. That fateful day when someone I do not recognize, but claims to be a relative, takes my car keys, my pants, my cycle boots and my dignity and plants me in front of a "Matlock" TV marathon.

*That day is coming*. I saw a scantily clad young woman at the gym last week. Honestly, my first thought was, "I wonder if her dad knows she wears that..."

...do they still run Matlock reruns?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm also a fan person.  When I'm in an enclosed room with a bunch of strangers I need to fan myself or I start feeling anxious & start perspiring profusely. 
I keep a fan in every room at home.

I can't stand needles.  I cannot watch having my blood drawn, for instance.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh dear!   I wish I could say I don't have any, but I have a fairly severe case of Acrophobia.  I cah't even stand on the top step of a step ladder if there's not something really secure to hang onto.  and I definitely cannot look down from that top step.

If I go to the top of a tall building, I can look _out,_ but not _down._  I first noticed the problem when I was on the Parachute ride at Riverview Park in Chicago when I was about 18. Before that, no problem at all!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

ok, anything that makes my sense of balance go off.......so that just about eliminates most carnival rides.........don't know why......but the thought of a roller coaster makes me nauseous.........never saw a more happy young man at the summer camp when I wholeheartedly volunteered for the 3and 4 year olds........"are you sure, Ma'am, that you wouldn't rather go with the older kids???????"  He couldn't believe that I wanted to be in charge of them.......even so I still screamed on the little kiddies'  carnival rides........what a dweeb.....but I was happy and so were my "kids".


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> ...do they still run Matlock reruns?




expat, I'm with you. I would rather have another c-section than go on a roller coaster. I am so scared of them. However, I am very proud to say that dh & I took the kids to an amusement park recently and dh (who is terrified of heights, thus no roller coasters for him) stayed with the younger boy while I went on 3, count them 3 different horrifically scary coasters. The worst had our legs dangling down, while we went through many loops. (I will say though, my eyes were closed the whole time!)

I have a really weird phobia. I lock the doors before going to bed. Then I get up, go downstairs, and check them again. Every night.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm afraid of birds. When I was 6 or 7. Or maybe even 8, I was spending summer on the farm and one of the sons was told to go get a chicken for diner. He went into the coupe, grabbed the first one, he could get. Picked up an ax and chopped the head of. Then he simply throws the chicken on the ground and that thing was still running. Of course I was standing there observing the whole process, but then the dead chicken started to run towards me. I got so scared I just stood there frozen, unable to move.

Latter on, that same year, bunch of the older boys, who lived in the same apartment. Were terrorizing some small bird, that they cut some how, we little kids, 3 or 4, of us told them that they were mean. We should have kept quite. They cut up with us, tide us to the tree, one of them twisted the head of the bird of. And then they were swinging that dead body in front of our faces. I think I fainted. Of course they got in trouble for that, but the damage was done, I panic every time any birds get near me. It’s been some 40 years, I still can' stand it. Couple years ago some birds made couple of nests under my deck; I don't go out on the deck anymore. Thank G-d I have front porch that is where I moved my grill.


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 2, 2008)

jkath said:


> I lock the doors before going to bed. Then I get up, go downstairs, and check them again. Every night.


 
You're OCD. I had a touch of that before the second nervous breakdown and the nasty taser incident.

It's very common, and there are wonderful treatments and cognitive therapy. You can also get a referral from your regular doctor and get it covered by insurance.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> I'm afraid of birds. When I was 6 or 7. Or maybe even 8, I was spending summer on the farm and one of the sons was told to go get a chicken for diner. He went into the coupe, grabbed the first one, he could get. Picked up an ax and chopped the head of. Then he simply throws the chicken on the ground and that thing was still running. Of course I was standing there observing the whole process, but then the dead chicken started to run towards me. I got so scared I just stood there frozen, unable to move.
> 
> Latter on, that same year, bunch of the older boys, who lived in the same apartment. Were terrorizing some small bird, that they cut some how, we little kids, 3 or 4, of us told them that they were mean. We should have kept quite. They cut up with us, tide us to the tree, one of them twisted the head of the bird of. And then they were swinging that dead body in front of our faces. I think I fainted. Of course they got in trouble for that, but the damage was done, I panic every time any birds get near me. It’s been some 40 years, I still can' stand it. Couple years ago some birds made couple of nests under my deck; I don't go out on the deck anymore. Thank god I have front porch that is where I moved my grill.



That's so sad, Charlie......how mean of those boys to have traumatized you so........i have seen the worst abuse of an animal ever and to this day 30 years later I can't talk about it.........it still brings tears.........so for you to be afraid of birds is totally understanding


----------



## sattie (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess my biggest phobia is MILK.  I don't like, can't watch people drink it, and I really hate those milk mustache ads.

I cook with it and that is about it.  I keep my distance from it.


But... I will gladly drink buttermilk!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Oh dear!   I wish I could say I don't have any, but I have a fairly severe case of Acrophobia.  I cah't even stand on the top step of a step ladder if there's not something really secure to hang onto.  and I definitely cannot look down from that top step.
> 
> If I go to the top of a tall building, I can look _out,_ but not _down._  I first noticed the problem when I was on the Parachute ride at Riverview Park in Chicago when I was about 18. Before that, no problem at all!


Oh June, I have this fear, too. Just _imagining_ looking down from a great height makes me break out in a cold sweat. I'm better now in that I can drive over most tall bridges and overpasses. I also managed to parasail a few years ago, which oddly seemed to be the thing that let me begin driving over bridges. But a tall ladder - forget it. The Tower of the Americas (space needle) here in San Antonio is out, too.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 2, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> So I found a site that lists phobias: Types of Phobias


 
97% of those could be summed up in one word: _Crazy_

Who gets paid to come up with this stuff?


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 2, 2008)

I am another that doesn't like heights.....also have a fear of snakes, any kind!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 2, 2008)

my phobia is being in room w/closed door or having to crawl under breezeway to get dead carcass of something that crawled in there.  One time went into submarine and had to turn back, couldn't breathe.  Similar to be in coffin I think.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 2, 2008)

nihilophobia : fear of nothing

phobiophobia : fear of fear


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

Sattie - this will help you when you see the ads...the mustache isn't milk! It's actually a thick white paint type substance.

Charlie, that would make anyone freaked out!!!



Chico Buller said:


> You're OCD.


Actually my sister is OCD. I'm just a creature of habit


----------



## sattie (Sep 2, 2008)

jkath said:


> Sattie - this will help you when you see the ads...the mustache isn't milk! It's actually a thick white paint type substance.


 
Oh... that still does not help.... just the thought of the milk on their lip makes me squimish!

I just thought of another phobia.... I can't watch needles piercing skin.  And for some reason movies always have to show that part when something is being injected.

It took me over 5 years (as an adult) to get comfortable with changing my own earrings.  My mom had to do it for me because if I tried to take out or put in earrings, I would get sick to my stomache and pass out.  I still get queasy when I go to the doctor and they have to draw blood or give me a shot.

Gore does not bother me usually, but when they show a knife cutting through flesh or a needle going through flesh... time to check out!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 2, 2008)

I am horrified of Moths/Butterflies..

I guess it could branch back to when I was about 8 years old, the farmers were harvesting the fields and for some reason, our town became infested with moths. I can remember sitting in the living room watching tv, and just looking around at all the moths sitting on our walls, and flying around our light fixtures.... Literally, every room in the house would have at least 20-30 moths on the walls. For some reason, our back porch was the WORST. We had 2 refrigerators, one inside, and one on the back porch. The one on the back porch had all the sodas and juices. One of my older brothers asked me to get him a soda one night.. I had learned if you don't turn the back porch light on, the moths weren't as bad.. So I slipped out the door, in the dark, when suddenly I heard the door shut behind me, and the bright light flicked on.... I couldn't even see, there were SO many moths... Hitting me in the face, flying down my shirt, smacking them as I flung my arms around...........

They were never that bad again, but to this day, you will see me FLIP OUT, if one gets close to me..


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2008)

my phobia is stairs. especially tall stairs & escalators. i get panic attacks with those.

also, june bugs & ladybugs.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh June, I have this fear, too. Just _imagining_ looking down from a great height makes me break out in a cold sweat. I'm better now in that I can drive over most tall bridges and overpasses. I also managed to parasail a few years ago, which oddly seemed to be the thing that let me begin driving over bridges. But a tall ladder - forget it. The Tower of the Americas (space needle) here in San Antonio is out, too.


 
Most bridges, for some reason, are okay.  The big one I can't handle is the Coronado Bridge in San Diego. Just looking at it makes me queasy.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> 97% of those could be summed up in one word: _Crazy_
> 
> Who gets paid to come up with this stuff?


 
Someone with a book to sell on how to overcome your phobias!


----------



## homecook (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm deathly afraid of heights. It didn't start until I was in my 20's and I don't know why. I don't like being closed in either. I never go on elevators that have the glass front that overlooks things. 
I also don't like going under a train overpass if a train is on it. I will speed up just to get by. I keep thinking the train will crash down on me. 

Barb


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 2, 2008)

I also have a huge fear of heights and ladders I have nightmares about it as well. The needles also scare me did not get my ears my ears pierced until I was 38 I nearly passed out I also could not change my earrings with out getting sick to my stomach took a long time to get over that. Shots and drawing blood I will not look at either. I think that started when I was little when we would go back and forth overseas when they would give a shot they would LIE and say it will feel like a mosquito bite. Me and my brother would run and clamp onto a pole or desk or something they would have to pry us away and then we got our shots.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 2, 2008)

I will never forget when I was 20 working in the surgery unit at a hospital I sterilized intruments and such. They had a little boy maybe 4 or 5 on a gurney headed to the operating room for a Tympanoplasty sp? which is when they have a hole in the ear drum from an ear infection which they would put a patch on. His STUPID, STUPID, STUPID mother did I say STUPID? told him he was just going in for a hair cut. Imagine his shock when they wheeled him into the operating room. Needlessly to say the poor kid flipped out he was literally screaming bloody murder and fighting for his life as they held him down to knock him out. Makes me wonder how he reacted after that whenever his mother took him to the Barber for a "hair cut"


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 2, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Most bridges, for some reason, are okay. The big one I can't handle is the Coronado Bridge in San Diego. Just looking at it makes me queasy.


 
*Wow!  Interesting thread.  I lived in Coronado and the bridge was no problem for me even though I don't like heights.   *
*My big fear is one of being trapped.  It goes with claustrophobia.  My husband and I climbed to the top of the Statue of Liberty while in NY.   We were standing on steps that were only wide enough for your own two feet.  I looked up and saw people on every step for a long way up, looked down and saw the same thing.   The thought suddenly hit me as to what would happen if you had to get out immediately.   I suffered a panic attack so bad I hardly remember the rest of the view and it has stayed with me for for 45 years.    I don't like being trapped.   A small room may not bother me for awhile as long as I know I can get out righ away.  If the door were suddenly locked I would freak out of my skin.   I could NEVER have an MRI.   The thought of it makes me sick.   And like the first poster, I have to be cool.   If I can't breath I panic.*


----------



## babetoo (Sep 2, 2008)

scared of being anywhere that is high up. the worst though are , panic in crowded , in restrooms stalls(always use the handicapped one) being in a store with not much space between the displays. can hardly stand being shut in anywhere. even the drs. office. loud popping sounds like balloons popped etc.i know exactly where mine came from, i was held in my kitchen after seeing my husband murdered. tht is the confined spaces i think. the height is from childhood. phobias are very real to the people that have them. babe


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

goodness, Babe, I didn't know that about your husband........I'm so sorry to hear..........and I know that's not what you want to hear either...........of course you have panic/anxiety attacks........anyone who's been thru them knows what is involved.......otherwise, noone is  fit to criticize.............


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Heights is the only thing that I am really afraid of. I have normal fears also, car accident, I watch cars coming at me at all times. I fear I will wreck and die there, not being able to tell my boys and dh goodbye.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 3, 2008)

Claustrophobia ...I have a touch of this...I don't do MRI Machines....


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't like scorpians! Luckily we don't have any in Seattle so I only have to deal with them when we go to Greece.


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine's a silly childhood phobia. I used to think I was scared of the dark, but I have figured out it's not the dark I'm scared of, it's the vampires that might be lurking in it LOL


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 3, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Claustrophobia ...I have a touch of this...I don't do MRI Machines....



They are terrible!  how do you get around them?  Doc tor said only way to determine if I have problem is through MRI.  Can't move when you are in there.  Tried putting towel over my eyes but that seemed worse.  Just  like crawling under breezeway, can't breathe right.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 3, 2008)

Blood -- when I was a kid I used to get really queesy just at a scene of a tiniest drop of a blood in films, even if it was a cartoon  Over the years I got more tolerant but I still have to look away at any gory scenes when we are watching films.

Praying mantis -- my hair stand on their ends just looking at them.... ewww

Looking UP (not down) when I am on the edge of a tall building, a cliff etc.  I feel like I get sucked down from some unexplained force from below... I guess I have a slight streak of vertigo...

Earthquake-- I experienced them quite a lot when I was growing up.  Even a slightest one absolutely terrified me.  The utter unpredictability of it makes them even scarier than hurricanes and tornadoes.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

yep, Uncle Bob, an MRI machine isn't much fun.......my dr. office actually played some soothing music so it wasn't so bad.........Urmaniac.......I remember being terrified of the quakes in Alaska as a young child.......and this is a few years before the big ones....by the way you're really going to go yewwwwwww but I happen to love preying mantises.......had one in our science room all year......students brought insects for her to feed on.....at the end of the year after several moltings and  bigger in size I released her with the best wishes and tears........she had a will of iron.......never will I forget her...........


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> They are terrible!  how do you get around them?  Doc tor said only way to determine if I have problem is through MRI.  Can't move when you are in there.  Tried putting towel over my eyes but that seemed worse.  Just  like crawling under breezeway, can't breathe right.



I'm perfectly serious about this, ITK - ask your doctor for an Rx for a Valium to take before the procedure. HTH.


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 3, 2008)

urmaniac13 said:


> Blood -- Praying mantis -- my hair stand on their ends just looking at them.... ewww.


 
This is something I might be able to help with, simple fear.

Here's a thought.  During our Revolutionary War, the British used to refer to the colonists in derogatory terms, one in particular.  The colonists took that word, made a song out of it, and sang it often to the Tories at the local pubs.  The slang term was quickly dropped.

You know the song as "Yankee Doodle."

Take the fear and use it.  When I first saw "The Alien," even I jumped.  But realistically, you have to hand it to the creators of special effects.  In the latest movie "Alien vs Predator," they actually built a twenty foot queen that runs with smooth motions.  It was so seamless I first thought it was CGI.  I admired the skill, I no longer feared.

I retired because I could *no longer take the stress*.  I bought a new bike, installed a ridiculously large custom motor, installed a torque cam, alloy push rods and had the monster dyno tuned.

Even in my world, the bike is dangerous.

As I rode it hard for the first time after break-in, I pushed it past 93 MPH, and just like in the movie, *I exhaled*.

Danger is what you make it--the thing to which you give power.  I was unable to be a credit manager because I just couldn't beat the beast.  I feared it.  Rubbing an elbow on a speeding Kenworth is simply "interesting."

I have not always been successful in this pursuit, but I recommend you simply go fight your fears.  Most are paper tigers.


----------



## Mama (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a fear of driving across tall bridges over water. Over land I'm fine. If I'm not driving I am carefully watching whoever is. I didn't used to be that way. I have no idea where or when it came about. I force myself to drive over some as long as they are not too long but even then I "white-knuckle" the steering wheel. It's strange, if you know anything about Atlanta, I drive over the highest overpass of Spaghetti Junction and it doesn't bother me a bit.



http://googlesightseeing.com/maps?p...96,-84.258463&spn=0.012574,0.018153&t=k&hl=en


----------



## linguini (Sep 3, 2008)

I've always had a phobia about getting haircuts .... and dogs .... and heights ....


----------



## Essiebunny (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't deal with balconies in theaters. I feel as if I'm leaning over and falling.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive always been a little claustrophobic. Not to the extent that it affected my life, but I didnt like small enclosed areas, or being held tightly ( like in wrestling or something like that) Until a few years ago, when i had the bright idea to go into a shark cage and be dipped into the shark tank.  The cage didnt bother me.  Neither did the sharks.  But, the wet suit freaked me out.  As I zipped it up, it felt like someone was putting shrink wrap all over me.  I immediately tried to get it off, but as it was tight and wet, it stuck to my body.  I consider myself at least of average intelligence, so I was trying to reason with myself, that it was no big deal and there was no danger, but my phobia completely took over.  I went up to the dive master and said I cant  do this.  He told me not to worry , the cage is secure and the sharks dont bite.... I told him , I dont care about all that, its the wet suit that is freaking me out !!!!! I finally distracted myself enough to proceed, when I then had to put on the oxygen tanks and face mask, and it was all forced breathing.  I managed to get  past that too, when suddenly, I heard an announcment over the loud speaker, for all the guests at the aquarium to gather around the shark tank to watch a guest " ME " go into the shark tank....  Well, needless to say, i wasnt that happiest person, but I got through it.

Anyway, since that experience, I find it very difficult to wear a seat belt, be in small rooms, go on a bus, plane, van, elevators.......  It totally increased my claustrophobic sensitivity 100X.

And as I mentioned earlier, its totally a mind thing.  I can understand that there is no danger at all, but once in the situation, my body just kinda takes over, i sweat, heart rate goes up ....


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know I would call most of my issues "phobias"
I call them idontwannas

I dont like heights
I don't like to be unable to see outside
I dont like my food to touch
I dont like slimy stuff
I dont like my doors and windows unbolted at night
I dont like crowds
I dont want strangers (or my mother) to hug me
I HATE FEET
but none of the above makes me freak out of throw up. 

Ok I lied, driving in the snow.... my SIL/best friend was killed 5 years ago in an icy car accident.
That makes me refuse to leave the house.
ok except for cleaning up throw up. 
is that a phobia?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 3, 2008)

Larry, the thought of that wet suit just made me freak out. Just started losing my breath and jittering. Gosh, something I never thought about, and guess I won't be trying.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, it was completely bizarre. I was so busy worrying about the **** sharks, never even though the wet suit would be an issue.  Boy, was i wrong!!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't even like putting my head under water much less getting in a wet suit.......I'll never forget the day that my DH pulled me off the reef at Sharm El Sheik in Egypt and I was struggling for air......he held onto me until the panic attack wore off......but it was frightening and beautiful at the same time.......such gorgeous wonderful sights......will never forget it.......glad he pulled me off............my two children were  swimming like dolphins....they were amazing to look at.......wished that I could have been like them........still scared of water to this day............


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I don't like scorpians! Luckily we don't have any in Seattle so I only have to deal with them when we go to Greece.


 
 Not do I only not like scorpians I absolutely flip out when I see one they are soo creepy. Don't have them here but they do in Texas where I used to go work for 2 months every year the giant red wasps and the giant centipedes that are poisonous as well in Texas also freak me out.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, I forgot my biggest phobia, it's flying it scares the living daylights out of me. Needless to say I have missed out on some great world traveling. I am fine in a foreign country or any where else but it's the freaking plane ride that scares me to no end. I will get on a plane if it's absolutely necessary like when my dad died but I still need to go to the doctor and get an RX for xanax it really doesn't help much at all. I was afraid of flying even when I was a little girl. When I was younger I flew from New Mexico to Boston and then to Nantucket to see a boyfriend. He took me to see a friend who owned a boat the friend said that since flying scares me so much I would not like being on the boat either. I told him that is not the problem I can't fly but I can swim. Someone once said it's natural to fly look at the birds they fly I replied yes they do but they do not fly at 30.000 plus ft.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Not do I only not like scorpians I absolutely flip out when I see one they are soo creepy. Don't have them here but they do in Texas where I used to go work for 2 months every year the giant red wasps and the giant centipedes that are poisonous as well in Texas also freak me out.


 

glad I'm not the only one!!!

"the boy" other wise known as my son used to capture them and put them in a jar with spiders and ants and let them battle it to the death. Scared me to death!!!!!  But boys will be boys! YUCK!!!!! FREAK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> glad I'm not the only one!!!
> 
> "the boy" other wise known as my son used to capture them and put them in a jar with spiders and ants and let them battle it to the death. Scared me to death!!!!! But boys will be boys! YUCK!!!!! FREAK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 I did finally buy for Texas a huge Mombasa net to hang from the ceiling and tuck under the matress so I could finally sleep without being worried about a scorpian crawling in my bed. It is kind of fun as well having the net, not sure why but you kind of feel like a princess or on a African Safari plus you know for sure no nasty scorpians etc will crawl all over you and sting you.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

yep, stepped on a scorpion when I was about 16---------the worst pain imaginable........my foot throbbed all night long......wasp stings paled in comparison.....I can see why some people actually die from stings.....you want to.....


----------



## Lynd (Sep 4, 2008)

momophobia, have to say the name made me laugh a bit!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Jul 25, 2009)

Bit of a plug I know but it's all for a very good cause. As you can see from my signature not only do I cook in my spare time but I run a Phobia Support Forum.

My phobias include: Dentists, needles and spiders!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Germs, the 5 second rule!


----------



## radhuni (Jul 25, 2009)

I have 3 phobias since my childhood:

Achluophobia - Fear of darkness. 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mysophobia - Fear of germs or contamination or dirt[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT], I have this phobia in extreme, even thinking about the contamination or germs causes rash in my body.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Claustrophobia - Fear of confined spaces.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a fear of edges and ledges. Put me more than 10 feet off the ground and I will NOT stand on the edge of the precipe. Not within 3 feet. 
Put up a flimsy barrier of any kind and I am fine. 
No fear of heights... just edges.

And dentists. Thank goodness I got good teeth genes.

And ticks. Ticks are demonic creatures that should be eradicated.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 26, 2009)

I am petrified of heights.  This last week we were at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland.  There was one staircase that led up to the 6th floor from the 5th that jutted out over the open space in the center of the building and you could look down to the ground floor.  There was a clear barrier from the rail to the step and I was a wreck by the time I got to the top!  Coming down those steps was worse since I was forced to look down!  

I also am not fond of cows.  Fortunately, I live in the city and don't encounter them often!


----------



## luvs (Jul 26, 2009)

stairs! i DETEST stairs! i'm so phobic about them! i HATE HATE stairs!


----------



## luvs (Jul 26, 2009)

luvs said:


> stairs! i DETEST stairs! i'm so phobic about them! i HATE HATE stairs!


 

& junebugs, & ladybugs! & certain numbers..... i'm extremely phobic. ~shudder~


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2009)

simply can't be confined. doesn't matter how big or how small the space. i know where it came from. was held hostage when my husband was killed.  i need to know i can get out and sometimes i have to do just that, just get out. many of the other phobias from the event have gone away or have been made manageable. not this one.


----------

